# Camberley 10th Dec



## mashleyR7 (Nov 15, 2015)

I have entered a team in a golf day being run by the club on the 10th Dec. ChrisD is going to join me so we need two more people. Â£50 pp including breakfast, 18 holes team comp, prizes and food after. Who would like to join Chris and I?

First come first served. I've paid the entry so will need paymet asap please.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Ash, is it men only? If not, I'll ask the lovely Louise (scr) and we might be able to join you guys.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 16, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Hi Ash, is it men only? If not, I'll ask the lovely Louise (scr) and we might be able to join you guys.
		
Click to expand...

Will you cycle up with my bike?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 16, 2015)

Yeah if Louise can bring my clubs in her car


----------



## richart (Nov 16, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Hi Ash, is it men only? If not, I'll ask the lovely Louise (scr) and we might be able to join you guys.
		
Click to expand...

 If Louise wraps up well with plenty of layers, and plays off the mens tees no one would notice.



Don't tell her I said that.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 16, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Yeah if Louise can bring my clubs in her car  

Click to expand...

If Ash doesn't reply in the morning Gordon I'll text him for an answer


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 17, 2015)

Morning, no idea if it's men only. I would hope it isn't! I'll ask today and reply back asap. 

Ash.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 17, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Hi Ash, is it men only? If not, I'll ask the lovely Louise (scr) and we might be able to join you guys.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, no restrictions on who can enter so would be pleased for you to join. 

They have space for more teams as well so if anyone else wants to enter a team of four get your names down!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 17, 2015)

Is this at Camberly Heath ?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 17, 2015)

Yes mate.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 17, 2015)

Happy to make up another four is there is 3 more


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 17, 2015)

It would be great to have a few teams in it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 17, 2015)

Provisional yes from Louise, just needs to clear it with work so looks like Team #1 is in place  :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Nov 17, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Provisional yes from Louise, just needs to clear it with work so looks like Team #1 is in place  :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Great news Gordon!  I may also look forward to seeing you too!:smirk:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 17, 2015)

You can also look forward to being outdriven by a bird  :ears:


----------



## Fish (Nov 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Happy to make up another four is there is 3 more
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 17, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Provisional yes from Louise, just needs to clear it with work so looks like Team #1 is in place  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Looks like the average age has took a massive tumble and the looks have improved tenfold


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Happy to make up another four is there is 3 more
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I could be persuaded:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 17, 2015)

I have just added our interest to the secretary and he is forwarding the details to me.

Its a 10am shotgun start.

2 best scores on each hole.


----------



## Fish (Nov 17, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			I have just added our interest to the secretary and he is forwarding the details to me.

Its a 10am shotgun start.

2 best scores on each hole.
		
Click to expand...

Who's going to join *The Fab 4*


----------



## chrisd (Nov 17, 2015)

drive4show said:



			You can also look forward to being outdriven by a bird  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Not so bad for me as I'm a vet, what excuse are you and Ash going to come up with??


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm off work that week!!


----------



## Fish (Nov 17, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I'm off work that week!!


Click to expand...

Well, what you waiting for ....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 17, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Looks like the average age has took a massive tumble and the looks have improved tenfold

Click to expand...

Thank you Tony, that's the sweetest thing you've ever said to me


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 17, 2015)

I can be a reserve for either team if both full.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			Well, what you waiting for ....
		
Click to expand...

Summer


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ash...we're both OK, we have a winning team  :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Nov 18, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Ash...we're both OK, we have a winning team  :thup:  

Click to expand...

It's a pleasure always to play with you Gordon, let's hope that the weather is good!


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 18, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			I can be a reserve for either team if both full.
		
Click to expand...

Me too or we could be halfway to making a new team?


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 19, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Me too or we could be halfway to making a new team?
		
Click to expand...

That would be good with me, we just need to find out whether Tony's team is full :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 19, 2015)

Fish said:



			Well, what you waiting for ....
		
Click to expand...

If you want me, I'm free.....


----------



## Fish (Nov 19, 2015)

The Fab 4 are on tour again then, well with a special guest :smirk:

Fish
Liverpoolphil
Pokerjoke
Smiffy

Who's booking us in?


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 19, 2015)

Fish said:



			The Fab 4 are on tour again then, well with a special guest :smirk:

Fish
Liverpoolphil
Pokerjoke
Smiffy

Who's booking us in?
		
Click to expand...

Pokejoke states above that he has been in touch and is receiving information??? (Post 19)


----------



## Fish (Nov 19, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Pokejoke states above that he has been in touch and is receiving information??? (Post 19)


Click to expand...

No doubt I'll get an update when I touch base with him today


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 19, 2015)

Fish said:



			No doubt I'll get an update when I touch base with him today
		
Click to expand...

Keep me posted Rob
:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 19, 2015)

I can't play now.....
Just been reminded I'm on a training course


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 19, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I can't play now.....
Just been reminded I'm on a training course


Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 19, 2015)

PNWokingham said:








Click to expand...

:rofl:

Coffee everywhere


----------



## dufferman (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm up for this if there's room? Pending the OK from work.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 20, 2015)

I have pulled out of this so whoever takes over will have to contact club and speak to the secretary not the pro.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 20, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Ash...we're both OK, we have a winning team  :thup:  

Click to expand...

Great news! 

Can I have full names and hcp please. I'll PM you payment too if thats ok. The club are chasing for the final details also. 

Ash.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 20, 2015)

Was there another team or not?


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 20, 2015)

If Phil, Robin and Sean are still interested I can organise putting the team in.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 20, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			If Phil, Robin and Sean are still interested I can organise putting the team in.
		
Click to expand...

"The good, the bad and the ugly" and Sean!   :smirk:


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 20, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			If Phil, Robin and Sean are still interested I can organise putting the team in.
		
Click to expand...

Yes still interested. The best 2 from 4 score format suits my game at the moment. Only good for half the holes.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 20, 2015)

chrisd said:



			"The good, the bad and the ugly" and Sean!   :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Which is which?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 20, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Which is which? 

Click to expand...

Now that's not gonna be easy!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 20, 2015)

Chris have you got d4s's number? Can you jog him for the details please?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 20, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			Chris have you got d4s's number? Can you jog him for the details please?
		
Click to expand...

I don't have his  number, anyway I'd rather have Louise's!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 20, 2015)

Pm sent Ash :thup:


----------



## Fish (Nov 21, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Yes still interested. The best 2 from 4 score format suits my game at the moment. Only good for half the holes.

Click to expand...

Ditto :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 21, 2015)

Sorry guys I'm working the night before and don't expect to be finished early due to a project that needs to be done before the Xmas change freeze


----------



## dufferman (Nov 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry guys I'm working the night before and don't expect to be finished early due to a project that needs to be done before the Xmas change freeze
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for taking Phils spot? Just let me know.


----------



## Fish (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm out injured now, don't know to what extent yet but struggled to get in the car after my round and almost needed help to get out of it once home &#9785;


----------



## chrisd (Nov 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm out injured now, don't know to what extent yet but struggled to get in the car after my round and almost needed help to get out of it once home &#9785;
		
Click to expand...

Well, that two out of "The good, the bad and the ugly, with Sean" gone!

Hope it isn't too serious Robin!


----------



## Fish (Nov 21, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Well, that two out of "The good, the bad and the ugly, with Sean" gone!

Hope it isn't too serious Robin!
		
Click to expand...

Me too, took some ibruphen and got a heat belt on, HID's thinks it's a strain of the muscle in the lower right side of my back, in the vicinity of the kidney, it's very sore and painful, will see what a bit of rest does over the next few days, if it lingers then may have to have it looked at!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Nov 21, 2015)

I now find myself free this date if still looking to make up the 4


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 21, 2015)

Be nice to catch up Johnny  :thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Nov 22, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Be nice to catch up Johnny  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Who's the lineup currently, Gordon? Is it full...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 22, 2015)

Mashley has entered Chris, Louise and myself in 1 team, not sure at the moment who is up for a 2nd team. Fish if he's fit, yourself, sure we can rustle up another couple. TXL might be interested as it's his home club.


----------



## dufferman (Nov 22, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Mashley has entered Chris, Louise and myself in 1 team, not sure at the moment who is up for a 2nd team. Fish if he's fit, yourself, sure we can rustle up another couple. TXL might be interested as it's his home club.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Mashley has entered Chris, Louise and myself in 1 team, not sure at the moment who is up for a 2nd team. Fish if he's fit, yourself, sure we can rustle up another couple. TXL might be interested as it's his home club.
		
Click to expand...

Sean (Sawtooth) & Simon (Paperboy) were both up for it early doors and then Dufferman stepped up fo Phils spot, so JohnnyDee takes my spot and you have a 4-ball, just needs 1 of them to grab it by the horns and confirm everything.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 22, 2015)

I think we are all confirmed as below.

What do we need to do next?

sawtooth
Paperboy
Dufferman
JohnnyDee


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 22, 2015)

As your name is first Sean, you have to put the entry in and pay for everyone else. They can consider it their Xmas present from you


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 22, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			I think we are all confirmed as below.

 What do we need to do next?

Paperboy
sawtooth
 Dufferman
JohnnyDee
		
Click to expand...




drive4show said:



			As your name is first Sean, you have to put the entry in and pay for everyone else. They can consider it their Xmas present from you 

Click to expand...

Not sure what you mean about first?


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 22, 2015)

I'll make sure I can get the day off then phone the secretary and sort out the entry.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Nov 22, 2015)

Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## dufferman (Nov 23, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			I'll make sure I can get the day off then phone the secretary and sort out the entry.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 23, 2015)

Right gents we're in, I've paid the money.

So if Adam, Johnny and Sean could send my their full names and handicap I can send the details off.
Also let me know if you want to pay on the day or a bank transfer.

Also think off a name I'm not very good at that


----------



## chrisd (Nov 23, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Also think off a name I'm not very good at that 

Click to expand...

Can we all help?  :smirk:


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 23, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Can we all help?  :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Help all you want but we can ignore it!!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 23, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Help all you want but we can ignore it!!
		
Click to expand...

Well at least you've got shot of  The good, the bad and the ugly!

How about 3 men and a baby?


----------



## dufferman (Nov 24, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Well at least you've got shot of  The good, the bad and the ugly!

How about 3 men and a baby?
		
Click to expand...

Who's the baby!?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 24, 2015)

dufferman said:



			Who's the baby!?
		
Click to expand...

if the dummy fits!


----------



## dufferman (Nov 24, 2015)

chrisd said:



			if the dummy fits!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Nov 24, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Well at least you've got shot of  The good, the bad and the ugly!

How about 3 men and a baby?
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Nov 24, 2015)

This reminds me of trying to name various bands I've been in 

Right... On the day all have cheroots clamped between our teeth (as an homage to Clint's Spaghetti Westerns), and we call ourselves "The Men With No Game"


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 2, 2015)

Are we any further with our name chaps?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 2, 2015)

D4S, can you empty your inbox please


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 2, 2015)

Cleared Ash  :thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 2, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			This reminds me of trying to name various bands I've been in 

Right... On the day all have cheroots clamped between our teeth (as an homage to Clint's Spaghetti Westerns), and we call ourselves "*The Men With No Game*"
		
Click to expand...

Think that should do us Johnny


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 2, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Think that should do us Johnny 

Click to expand...

Works for me


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 3, 2015)

Unfortunately, with a change in my role at work I now can't make this next week. Therefore, Chris, D4S and Louise need one more player to make their 4ball. Cost is Â£50 

Coffee and Bacon Rolls from 8:30am
18 hole Shotgun start at 10am
Two Course Christmas lunch & Prize Giving to follow
Thursday 10th Dec
Camberley. 

I need to confirm Friday this week though. 

Anyone want in?
Ash.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 3, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			Unfortunately, with a change in my role at work I now can't make this next week. Therefore, Chris, D4S and Louise need one more player to make their 4ball. Cost is Â£50 

Coffee and Bacon Rolls from 8:30am
18 hole Shotgun start at 10am
Two Course Christmas lunch & Prize Giving to follow
Thursday 10th Dec
Camberley. 

I need to confirm Friday this week though. 

Anyone want in?
Ash.
		
Click to expand...

Pm sent


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 3, 2015)

Pm sent so hopefully first to reply looking forward to playing with Chris and Louise for the first time and always a pleasure to see Gordon.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 3, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Pm sent so hopefully first to reply looking forward to playing with Chris and Louise for the first time and always a pleasure to see Gordon.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Tony, be good to catch up  :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 3, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Nice one Tony, be good to catch up  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Wooperoomie!

I'd like that too!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 4, 2015)

Ok I've pm'd d4s and Pokerjoke now. 

All sorted for Thursday. Still gutted


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 4, 2015)

We still have a winning team though


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 4, 2015)

I've just send the money to Camberley now. I've given the chap Duncan Chris number as contact. 

Have fun guys.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 4, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			I've just send the money to Camberley now. I've given the chap Duncan Chris number as contact. 

Have fun guys.
		
Click to expand...

Payment sent


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes me too, payment sent Simon.:thup:

Fingers crossed that we get a day like today.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 4, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Yes me too, payment sent Simon.:thup:

Fingers crossed that we get a day like today.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Sean received the cash. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 4, 2015)

Also, Johnny, Sean and Adam do you have an special dietary needs if you just let me know. Then I can let Camberley know.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 4, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Also, Johnny, Sean and Adam do you have an special dietary needs if you just let me know. Then I can let Camberley know.
		
Click to expand...

If somebody heats it up and puts it on a plate then I'll eat it


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 4, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			If somebody heats it up and puts it on a plate then I'll eat it 

Click to expand...

At a push, he'll do without the plateâ€¦.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 5, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			At a push, he'll do without the plateâ€¦. 

Click to expand...

I just mentioned plates to make myself appear slightly sophisticated, but in all honesty I'd be happy to scrape it off the floor if there was no alternative.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			I just mentioned plates to make myself appear slightly sophisticated, but in all honesty I'd be happy to scrape it off the floor if there was no alternative. 

Click to expand...

Having read this. - please do not associate your team with us, WE are the "official" GM team !! :smirk:


----------



## Leftie (Dec 5, 2015)

chrisd said:



			WE are the "official" GM team !!
		
Click to expand...

Ah!! "Officially" Genetically Modified.  That would explain a lot Chris.  :smirk:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2015)

Leftie said:



			Ah!! "Officially" Genetically Modified.  That would explain a lot Chris.  :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Certainly "modified" in my case - more metal than the local scrapyard!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 5, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Having read this. - please do not associate your team with us, WE are the "official" GM team !! :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps hurling 4 bags of crisps in our general direction might see us all avoiding an unpleasant and somewhat grubby situation.  

Its all a bit like when those (just about still alive) 70s pop group members go on the road with three 20-year old kids making up the missing spaces created by the former dead members, but yet insisting on calling themselves _The Original Showwaddywad_y, _Showwaddywaddy 2015_ or _Joe Bloggs' Memories of Showwaddywaddy._

I will consult my legal team and see just which of us has the right to claim "Official" GM Team status.

Either that or we could have a fiver a man on best score to decide it on the day.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Perhaps hurling 4 bags of crisps in our general direction might see us all avoiding an unpleasant and somewhat grubby situation.  

Its all a bit like when those (just about stil alive) 70s pop group members go on the road with three 20-year old kids making up the missing spaces created by the former dead members, but yet insisting on calling themselves _The Original Showwaddywad_y, _Showwaddywaddy 2015_ or _Joe Bloggs' Memories of Showwaddywaddy._

I will consult my legal team and see just which of us has the right to claim "Official" GM Team status.

Either that or we could have a fiver a man on best score to decide it on the day. 

Click to expand...

I can see Mike Harris reading this and instructing his legal team to deny all knowledge of you!!

So, are we up for a bet with this team of rascals?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 5, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I can see Mike Harris reading this and instructing his legal team to deny all knowledge of you!!

So, are we up for a bet with this team of rascals?
		
Click to expand...

Having met both of you I suspect you're more likely to fall foul of the lawyers than the charming wee chappie.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Having met both of you I suspect you're more likely to fall foul of the lawyers than the charming wee chappie. 

Click to expand...

Miserable sod - just cos Chelski lost!!  :lol:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 6, 2015)

Don't want to worry my teammates unduly, but after a pretty good run of late my game yesterday was not in great shape - and more worryingly my email to Butch, requesting he comes over to give me a lesson before Thursday, is still to be answered.  &#128064;


----------



## dufferman (Dec 6, 2015)

No dietary worries for me. Large portions are appreciated.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 6, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Don't want to worry my teammates unduly, but after a pretty good run of late my game yesterday was not in great shape - and more worryingly my email to Butch, requesting he comes over to give me a lesson before Thursday, is still to be answered.  &#128064;
		
Click to expand...

Johnny, you don't need Butch. Here is everything you need to know in one simple video  :thup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQVFhqAKcMg


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 6, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Johnny, you don't need Butch. Here is everything you need to know in one simple video  :thup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQVFhqAKcMg

Click to expand...

Ah...of course. I can see now where I was going wrong. After watching the video I think it can be summed up simply as: *my angle of dangle was more of a rhomboid equilateral - rather than the required isosceles triangle. *

 Or something like that any way.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 6, 2015)

Well if all things go well we will miss the rain and only rain on Tuesday according to Countryfile weather albeit it will be very windy.

Anyone know how the course is fairing?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 6, 2015)

Can you please pass this onto your team.



We are looking forward to seeing your team next Thursday,



There will be Coffee and Bacon Rolls available in the Presidents bar from 8:30am. We will have a registration desk where you can pick up your scorecard and you can then go through and get your breakfast.



The men will be playing off the yellow tees and the ladies from the red tees. Your tee will be noted on your score card when you arrive. The shotgun start will begin at 10am.



The format for the day will be a stableford team competition with the best two scores counting on each hole. You will be playing off full handicaps which will be noted on your team card.



After the golf we will be having a two course Christmas Meal which will take place in the Windsor Room. If you or any of your team has any dietary requirements then please let me know at least 24 hours before the day. As this is a relaxed golf day please feel free to change for the meal but very happy for people to stay in their golf gear (no golf shoes).



If you have any questions then please let me know otherwise we look forward to seeing you next week.



Many thanks,

Duncan Marshall

Marketing Business Developer

(t) 01276 23258 Option 2

Golf Drive, Camberley, Surrey, GU15 1JG

www.camberleyheathgolfclub.co.uk


----------



## TXL (Dec 6, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Anyone know how the course is fairing?
		
Click to expand...

Played yesterday, course is OK. Greens are slower than summer but were not too bad. They are doing some work on holes 13 & 15 (replacing the bunkers). Not sure whether they will have both holes open for play on Thursday. Over the last few weeks they have been closing the hole they are working on. When this happens, they split hole 5 into a par 4 to a temporary green followed by a par 3 from a temporary tee to the real 5th green. I am sure it will all be explained on the day.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Dec 7, 2015)

Are you sorted as I now have Thursday off?


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 7, 2015)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Are you sorted as I now have Thursday off?
		
Click to expand...

Think both teams are full, probably be a reserve if someone drops out.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Dec 7, 2015)

No worries. I'll be at Brocket Hall in the morning if you get let down :thup:


----------



## TXL (Dec 7, 2015)

TXL said:



			Played yesterday, course is OK. Greens are slower than summer but were not too bad. They are doing some work on holes 13 & 15 (replacing the bunkers). Not sure whether they will have both holes open for play on Thursday. Over the last few weeks they have been closing the hole they are working on. When this happens, they split hole 5 into a par 4 to a temporary green followed by a par 3 from a temporary tee to the real 5th green. I am sure it will all be explained on the day.
		
Click to expand...

Was told today that all 18 holes will be open for play on Thursday. There will be areas of GUR where the bunkers are being worked on. (BTW, ALL areas of GUR at Camberley are play prohibited).

They will also set up a table outside for those that do not use plates


----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2015)

TXL said:



			Was told today that all 18 holes will be open for play on Thursday. There will be areas of GUR where the bunkers are being worked on. (BTW, ALL areas of GUR at Camberley are play prohibited).

They will also set up a table outside for those that do not use plates 

Click to expand...

Is it likely that electric trolleys will be ok/banned?


----------



## TXL (Dec 7, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Is it likely that electric trolleys will be ok/banned?
		
Click to expand...

For you Chris, they are always banned. You need the exercise 

Seriously, due to there being a buggy path round the course, trolleys are not banned, just restricted to the buggy path if necessary. I think in the last 10 years there has only been one occasion when this was done. 

When there is no trolley restriction, you are asked to not take trolleys on tees or near greens, to respect the red dashed lines near the greens. 

If any of you want to use a buggy, the rule for the last week or so has been to restrict buggies to the path only. The rule(s) concerning buggy & trolley use for Thursday will be decided by the course manager on Thursday morning.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2015)

TXL said:



			For you Chris, they are always banned. You need the exercise 

Seriously, due to there being a buggy path round the course, trolleys are not banned, just restricted to the buggy path if necessary. I think in the last 10 years there has only been one occasion when this was done. 

When there is no trolley restriction, you are asked to not take trolleys on tees or near greens, to respect the red dashed lines near the greens. 

If any of you want to use a buggy, the rule for the last week or so has been to restrict buggies to the path only. The rule(s) concerning buggy & trolley use for Thursday will be decided by the course manager on Thursday morning.
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks Anthony


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 8, 2015)

Weather looks to have changed again. Don't forget to pack the water proofs.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 8, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Weather looks to have changed again. Don't forget to pack the water proofs.
		
Click to expand...

Looks blimmin well damp 

Let's hope they've got it wrong but I doubt it. Rarely get the good stuff right but always seem bang-on with the rubbish.:angry:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 8, 2015)

Oh-oh! To paraphrase Graham Taylor "Do I not like the look of that" :mmm:


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 8, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Oh-oh! To paraphrase Graham Taylor "Do I not like the look of that" :mmm:

View attachment 17831

Click to expand...

They are always wrong but if a miracle happens its the same for everyone.

Shame I have a 2 1/2 hour journey first.

I must admit when I sign up for these things the weather and company is the most important and my team are all nice people so whatever happens we will have a good crack.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 8, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			They are always wrong but if a miracle happens its the same for everyone.

Shame I have a 2 1/2 hour journey first.

I must admit when I sign up for these things the weather and company is the most important and my team are all nice people so whatever happens we will have a good crack.
		
Click to expand...

 Nice people... Hmmm, so Gordon hasn't told you about me then 

Have to agree it is all about meeting decent folks and having a laugh on the day. Worst thing that can happen is that we get a bit wet but I'm sure the craic will be mighty. Looking forward to it come rain or shine and I love the course too :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 8, 2015)

G



pokerjoke said:



			They are always wrong but if a miracle happens its the same for everyone.

Shame I have a 2 1/2 hour journey first.

I must admit when I sign up for these things the weather and company is the most important and my team are all nice people so whatever happens we will have a good crack.
		
Click to expand...

I certainly wouldn't be doing half way round the m25 if it wasn't for the company!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2015)

Heads up for anyone travelling via the M3 tomorrow......you need to come off at Jct4 which is right in the middle of the roadworks. 50mph speed limit but the last couple of times I've driven it in rush hour it has moved quite well but allow a little bit of extra time  :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 9, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Heads up for anyone travelling via the M3 tomorrow......you need to come off at Jct4 which is right in the middle of the roadworks. 50mph speed limit but the last couple of times I've driven it in rush hour it has moved quite well but allow a little bit of extra time  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thx Gordon aiming for 8.30.
See you all then


----------



## chrisd (Dec 9, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Thx Gordon aiming for 8.30.
See you all then
		
Click to expand...

Any chance of picking me up en route Tony?


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 9, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Any chance of picking me up en route Tony?
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate where abouts


----------



## chrisd (Dec 9, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			No problem mate where abouts
		
Click to expand...

Near the Channel tunnel! :smirk:


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 9, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Near the Channel tunnel! :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

You do know Camberley is not in France.

Enjoy your trip then:ears:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 9, 2015)

See you all in the morning. 8.30 sounds good. Anyone know the dress code for the lunch? Assuming smart (dry :mmm casual / golf gear rather than jacket and tie.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 9, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			You do know Camberley is not in France.


:
		
Click to expand...


Does out look like I did jeografy at skool?


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 9, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			See you all in the morning. 8.30 sounds good. Anyone know the dress code for the lunch? Assuming smart (dry :mmm casual / golf gear rather than jacket and tie.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on mate.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 9, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Spot on mate.
		
Click to expand...


Cheers.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2015)

I can't remember if the club supply towels in the changing room so best to bring one as looks like there will be some rain so a warm shower afterwards won't go amiss. 

See you all in the morning


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2015)

Good luck and enjoy guys :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2015)

Good luck to everyone playing. Forecast locally not looking too bad now


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2015)

Watch out for the pond on 16.


----------



## TXL (Dec 9, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I can't remember if the club supply towels in the changing room so best to bring one as looks like there will be some rain so a warm shower afterwards won't go amiss.
		
Click to expand...

Towels are supplied.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2015)

richart said:



			Watch out for the pond on 16.

Click to expand...

There is a pond on 16 ?

Is it on the course planner ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2015)

richart said:



			Watch out for the pond on 16.

Click to expand...

It's on the planner for the unwary. Oh wait, I had that too. By the way.. there's a pond in range guys


----------



## dufferman (Dec 9, 2015)

Weathers looking much better. Phew!


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It's on the planner for the unwary. Oh wait, I had that too. By the way.. there's a pond in range guys
		
Click to expand...

 I think Camberley have named 16 and 17 as Homer's Corner.

I remember playing with someone, might have been TXL, and him saying there was no excuse for going in the water as there is a sign on the tee. There was, and you could see it clearly after you hit, and he moved away from in front of it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2015)

richart said:



			I think Camberley have named 16 and 17 as Homer's Corner.

I remember playing with someone, might have been TXL, and him saying there was no excuse for going in the water as there is a sign on the tee. There was, and you could see it clearly after you hit, and he moved away from in front of it.

Click to expand...

Harsh and a tad unfounded. My lithe frame would be insufficient to mask it totally.


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Harsh and a tad unfounded. My lithe frame would be insufficient to mask it totally.
		
Click to expand...

 I am sure it was TXL, but he will deny it.

Had played the course quite a few times in the 70's when the pond was not there. You don't expect there to suddenly be one there 30 years later.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2015)

richart said:



			I am sure it was TXL, but he will deny it.

Had played the course quite a few times in the 70's when the pond was not there. You don't expect there to suddenly be one there 30 years later.
		
Click to expand...

His body can block out small planets :rofl:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 9, 2015)

I have on good authority that it was never envisaged by Harry Colt and that it's a whim of a subsequent Greens Committe 

Lay up for me tomorrow in any event.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 9, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			I have on good authority that it was never envisaged by Harry Colt and that it's a whim of a subsequent Greens Committe 

Lay up for me tomorrow in any event.
		
Click to expand...

Have a good nights sleep Johnny - well at least till 3am!  :lol:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 10, 2015)

Apologies to my PPs today (Paperboy, Dufferman and Sawtooth) for my 2 upended trolley wrecks and my third trying to mow down Sawtooth with said trolley... oh and also the two times that I went to mark the wrong ball on the green.

In my defence my carer was unable to accompany me today and at my age it is unwise to allow me out on my own :mmm:


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 10, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Apologies to my PPs today (Paperboy, Dufferman and Sawtooth) for my 2 upended trolley wrecks and my third trying to mow down Sawtooth with said trolley... oh and also the two times that I went to mark the wrong ball on the green.

In my defence my carer was unable to accompany me today and at my age it is unwise to allow me out on my own :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Best trolley escapade was Adam's on the first I'm sure he'll be along to explain.
Thanks to John, Sean and Adam for the great company on a great course. Food was excellent. Also special mention to Gordon for the lift and the fiver


----------



## dufferman (Dec 10, 2015)

The wind blew my trolley down a hill! Darn hills! Thanks to Sean, Simon & John for a great day. I'm looking forward to wearing my new polo on Sunday!


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 10, 2015)

dufferman said:



			The wind blew my trolley down a hill! Darn hills! Thanks to Sean, Simon & John for a great day. I'm looking forward to wearing my new polo on Sunday!
		
Click to expand...

Mine fits just a little tight around the midriff. But I'll shrink into it :thup:

But what about it whizzing down the hill as you where about to tee off, then the crunching noise it made when it stopped


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 10, 2015)

Yes a great days golf and a really nice meal afterwards.

Thanks for the enjoyable company chaps, and it was good to meet with the other forum team.

Why has no one mentioned how we all did yet? ;-)


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2015)

Good fun today with Drive4show, Pokerjoke and the lovely Louise who is the best lady player I've ever played with. We played ok and particularly Louise who shot a one under par gross round at Camberley on her first visit - awesome!

We had a "b" team there too but rarely saw them and not sure how they got on - to be fair they looked like it'd be a real struggle for them and more suited to foursomes cribbage

Course was good, the food was good and the company excellent - what more do we want on a Thursday - oh yes! The lady on my sat nav to know where the flippin entrance to the club is!! :angry:


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 10, 2015)

Just got home and thanking my lucky stars i'm alive that was an horrendous drive home and at times frightening.

What a great day I thoroughly enjoyed myself.
Myself,Gordon,Chrisd and the awesome Louise played some really good golf and the company was great.
Louise shot under par on a tough golf course and has a really impressive game.
Gordon and Chris drove really well and I popped up with a couple of birdies and we had 85 points but once again a really dodgy team came in with an unbelievable score of 98.
At the prize giving I don't think anyone in the room could believe there ears.

But Ho Ho Ho it was only the "B" team off the forum.

Sawtooth,Paperboy,JohnnyDee and Dufferman very very well played.

Simon also won nearest the pin.

All in all a great day finished off with a lovely 2 course meal.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 10, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Yes a great days golf and a really nice meal afterwards.

Thanks for the enjoyable company chaps, and it was good to meet with the other forum team.

Why has no one mentioned how we all did yet? ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Great company indeed in both GM's A & B squads and a nice bit of bait too afterwards.

it would be vulgar to gloat - but suffice it to say that "The Men With No Game" were happy to change their team name to "The Men With No Shame" in view of the rather paltry 98 points we managed to somehow scramble. 

Now I know what it's like to be despised, barracked and labelled as a bandit by a roomful of bitter and twisted bad losers


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2015)

Fancy getting stuffed and having to pay out to a bunch of guys who would easily gain employment as extra's in the next Star Wars movie!!

Well done fella's great result!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 10, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Fancy getting stuffed and having to pay out to a bunch of guys who would easily gain employment as extra's in the next Star Wars movie
		
Click to expand...

Cheeky git you are!


----------



## dufferman (Dec 10, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Fancy getting stuffed and having to pay out to a bunch of guys who would easily gain employment as extra's in the next Star Wars movie!!

Well done fella's great result!
		
Click to expand...

I've framed my fiver off Louise


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Cheeky git you are!
		
Click to expand...

You flippin forum newcomers................


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 10, 2015)

chrisd said:



			You flippin forum newcomers................
		
Click to expand...


Just got my 'negatives' printed up at Snappy Snaps (yes, I'm really that old) and here's today's GM A Team when they were all a fiver richer


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2015)

A bunch of finely honed athletes !


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 10, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Just got my 'negatives' printed up at Snappy Snaps (yes, I'm really that old) and here's today's GM A Team when they were all a fiver richer 




View attachment 17858

Click to expand...

Johnny I don't mind giving a fiver to help the aged.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 10, 2015)

chrisd said:



			A bunch of finely honed athletes !
		
Click to expand...





pokerjoke said:



			Johnny I don't mind giving a fiver to help the aged.
		
Click to expand...


Your team's mighty physique intimidated us for sure - until we saw the tee shots on 3. It was then we knew our less ripped build suited the course and conditions a lot better.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 10, 2015)

So....the "B" team blew the "A" team out of the water, along with everyone else.....

Mmmm......think those letters were the wrong way round.......


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 10, 2015)

Imurg said:



			So....the "B" team blew the "A" team out of the water, along with everyone else.....

Mmmm......think those letters were the wrong way round.......
		
Click to expand...

There combined handicap was equivalent to half our teams handicap!!


----------



## richart (Dec 10, 2015)

chrisd said:



			A bunch of finely honed athletes !
		
Click to expand...

 and you.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2015)

richart said:



			and you.

Click to expand...

Yes ..... Louise was extra finely honed but don't tell Smiffy!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 10, 2015)

Just catching up with this.......yet another great forum day out. Enjoyed the company of the A team, we had some laughs  

The B team.....well what can I say?!?!  I have already contacted all your handicap secretaries and asked for certificates. I think Tony Blair told more truth about WMD's in Iraq than you lot about your handicaps  :ears:  Well played guys, you spanked the field big style!

Roll on Sunday when Louise hands out another kick in the nuts to Richart and Smiffy at Hayling


----------



## ADB (Dec 11, 2015)

We now know what the 'B' stands for in the 'B' Team! - sounds like a great day, well played fellas.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 11, 2015)

ADB said:



			We now know what the 'B' stands for in the 'B' Team! - sounds like a great day, well played fellas.
		
Click to expand...

Best or Better


----------



## richart (Dec 11, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Best or Better 

Click to expand...

 You must have had a better day than at Blackmoor Simon.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 11, 2015)

richart said:



			You must have had a better day than at Blackmoor Simon.

Click to expand...

Yep not one Sh*nk in sight. Hit the ball reasonably well as well. :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 11, 2015)

Was it best scores 2 from 4 ?

98 points ? That's some scoring


----------



## Fish (Dec 11, 2015)

B teams have a tradition of winning and beating A teams on the forum :whoo:

What tee's were you off?


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was it best scores 2 from 4 ?

98 points ? That's some scoring
		
Click to expand...

Yes Phil, course was playing shorter off forward tees. Greens reasonably respective as well. Good spread of handicaps, Sean (9), Johnny (12), Me (13) and Adam (17). Just dove tailed really well, also helps both people on the 18th getting birdies with shots


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 11, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Yes Phil, course was playing shorter off forward tees. Greens reasonably respective as well. Good spread of handicaps, Sean (9), Johnny (12), Me (13) and Adam (17). Just dove tailed really well, also helps both people on the 18th getting birdies with shots 

Click to expand...

Very well played - that's a great days golf


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 11, 2015)

Anyway, who cares about nett scores and stableford points and all that handicap nonsense. It's all about gross scores  :ears:


#I'mnotbitter


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 11, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Anyway, who cares about nett scores and stableford points and all that handicap nonsense. It's all about gross scores  :ears:


#I'mnotbitter   

Click to expand...

My gross was about 87, 3 bad holes


----------



## richart (Dec 11, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Anyway, who cares about nett scores and stableford points and all that handicap nonsense. It's all about gross scores  :ears:


#I'mnotbitter   

Click to expand...

 Did Louise tell you to say that.


----------



## Fish (Dec 11, 2015)

Can I ask again, what tees thus what par?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 11, 2015)

Yellow tees Robin, par 69.


----------



## Fish (Dec 11, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Yellow tees Robin, par 69.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 11, 2015)

richart said:



			Did Louise tell you to say that.

Click to expand...

Louise - what a player!

I really worry about her being subjected to you and Smiffy this week!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 11, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Louise - what a player!

I really worry about her being subjected to you and Smiffy this week!
		
Click to expand...

Have to say that if I'd shot one under gross and still lost then I may have had to ask my team mates some hard-hitting questions about their motivation and hunger for victory.

It speaks volumes for her that she handed over her fiver with a smile on her face. Who knows however deep down the anguish and feelings of having been let down by her team she was having to endure


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 11, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Have to say that if I'd shot one under gross and still lost then I may have had to ask my team mates some hard-hitting questions about their motivation and hunger for victory.

It speaks volumes for her that she handed over her fiver with a smile on her face. Who knows however deep down the anguish and feelings of having been let down by her team she was having to endure 

Click to expand...


I wouldn't worry mate remember she had eye candy for 18 holes as well in fact she did very well to concentrate so hard.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 11, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			I wouldn't worry mate remember she had eye candy for 18 holes as well in fact she did very well to concentrate so hard.
		
Click to expand...

Too true Tony too true, it must have been a real pleasure for her!


----------



## richart (Dec 11, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Have to say that if I'd shot one under gross and still lost then I may have had to ask my team mates some hard-hitting questions about their motivation and hunger for victory.

It speaks volumes for her that she handed over her fiver with a smile on her face. Who knows however deep down the anguish and feelings of having been let down by her team she was having to endure 

Click to expand...

 Louise is used to carrying Gordon, so two more is not too much of a hardship.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 11, 2015)

At one time I heard her say that she'd like to take Johnny Dee home




She said he'd look good on her charm bracelet !


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 11, 2015)

richart said:



			Louise is used to carrying Gordon, so two more is not too much of a hardship.

Click to expand...

She did have rather a careworn look. Like some angelic kind soul who has endured pure hell but is too well brought up to complain about it.



chrisd said:



			At one time I heard her say that she'd like to take Johnny Dee home
She said he'd look good on her charm bracelet !
		
Click to expand...

I have a small metal loop secreted in my barnet for such an application so it might just have worked


----------



## chrisd (Dec 11, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			She did have rather a careworn look. Like some angelic kind soul who has endured pure hell but is too well brought up to complain about it
		
Click to expand...

Or Gordon had just reminded her that they were playing against Richart and Smiffy on Sunday and her Burkha was in the dry cleaners!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 11, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Or Gordon had just reminded her that they were playing against Richart and Smiffy on Sunday and her Burkha was in the dry cleaners!
		
Click to expand...


I can see only one result in that match.  Louise & Gordon winning :3&2  not unless Richart & Smiffy somehow manage to hit some kind of golden seam of good form.


----------



## richart (Dec 11, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			I can see only one result in that match.  Louise & Gordon winning :3&2  not unless Richart & Smiffy somehow manage to hit some kind of golden seam of good form.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for that vote of confidence.:angry: Last game was all square, and the one before was won on the last hole. 

Unfortunately we have had to cancel the game through Smiffy working and my poorly back. Good news is when we play next year we will both be getting two more shots off Louise.:whoo:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 11, 2015)

Glad you all had a great day chaps! Gutted i couldn't make it in the end.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 11, 2015)

richart said:



			Thanks for that vote of confidence.:angry: Last game was all square, and the one before was won on the last hole. 

Unfortunately we have had to cancel the game through Smiffy working and my poorly back. Good news is when we play next year we will both be getting two more shots off Louise.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Shame your back is bad - I would have filled the massive shoes of Smiffy


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 12, 2015)

richart said:



			Thanks for that vote of confidence.:angry: Last game was all square, and the one before was won on the last hole. 

Unfortunately we have had to cancel the game through Smiffy working and my poorly back. Good news is when we play next year we will both be getting two more shots off Louise.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

It was my football manager mind strategy motivation method designed to make you both want to prove me wrong


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Shame your back is bad - I would have filled the massive shoes of Smiffy 

Click to expand...

I am so glad that my contribution hasn't gone unnoticed


----------



## chrisd (Dec 12, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I am so glad that my contribution hasn't gone unnoticed
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that Louise sees it was that way too :clap:


----------

